

Edge of the abyss - dsego
http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/edge-of-the-abyss-20120820-24h4r.html?q

======
mwill
The discussion on Reddit is fairly worthwhile, including a link to the fathers
AMA as well as various link and quotes discussing the family:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/22uw9c/til_wh...](http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/22uw9c/til_when_janni_schofield_was_not_even_a_month_old/)

------
a3voices
I think most crazy behaviors are largely caused by a lack of being educated.
When you're a little kid, you don't know how the world really works, and you
don't understand science and the laws of physics, so you think imaginary
friends and such could be plausible. I'd bet the effects of schizophrenia are
much worse at a young age for these reasons.

~~~
brg
To believe that one can educate away mental illness is a wrong way to
understand it. Mental illness is a physiological problem, not one of having an
incorrect cognitive model of the world.

~~~
a3voices
I think it's some of both. A lot of mentally ill people are advised to have
talk therapy.

------
jimmaswell
this story gets around a lot

~~~
fit2rule
It helps to sell drugs.

